# Me ha pedido que le llame = ¿leísmo de cortesia?



## sun-and-happiness

_Me ha pedido que le llame._
_Le agredezco su ayuda._
_He dejado un mensaje en el que pedía que le volvieran a llamar. _
_Le llamo a propósito de..._
_Le vuelvo a llamar más tarde._
No estoy segura de la primera frase, pero las otras creo que los "le" utilizado son leísmos de cortesia. Si no es así, muchas gracias de corregirme.


----------



## flljob

Solo en caso de llamar se pueden considerar leísmos. No creo que sean de cortesía, son leísmos simples. 
Le agradezo su ayuda. En este es un indirecto correcto.

Saludos


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Todas estas frases son parte de un libro de español al teléfono, ¿entonces son leísmos?


----------



## flljob

En México es muy frecuente decir llamarle a alguien por teléfono: Le llamé por teléfono. Le llamé (se sobreentiende que por teléfono). Sin embargo, el DPD recomienda usar los pronombres directos: La llamé por teléfono. Lo llamé.


----------



## caniho

sun-and-happiness said:


> _Me ha pedido que le llame._
> Le agredezco su ayuda. (No es leísmo)
> _He dejado un mensaje en el que pedía que le volvieran a llamar. _
> _Le llamo a propósito de..._
> _Le vuelvo a llamar más tarde._
> No estoy segura de la primera frase, pero las otras creo que los "le" utilizado son leísmos de cortesia. Si no es así, muchas gracias de corregirme.



The rest of them do constitute  leísmo but it is  impossible to tell what kind without knowing who said what to whom.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

flljob said:


> En México es muy frecuente decir llamarle a alguien por teléfono: Le llamé por teléfono. Le llamé (se sobreentiende que por teléfono). Sin embargo, el DPD recomienda usar los pronombres directos: La llamé por teléfono. Lo llamé.


 
¿Qué significa DPD? ¿Es aconsejable utilizar el complemento directo lo,la y no el indirecto le por hacer la frase más clara? ¿Y estos otros ejemplos de español al teléfono: 
_Le espararé hasta las siete de la tarde._
_Le esperaré dentro al aeropuerto._
_Le veo cerca del ascensor._
_Le esperaré en el mostrador de facturación._
_Le esperaré cerca de la entrada._
_Disculpe que le moleste, sé que está usted muy ocupado._
_Me permito llamarle a propósito de_
son leísmos también?


----------



## sun-and-happiness

caniho said:


> The rest of them do constitute leísmo but it is impossible to tell what kind without knowing who said what to whom.


 

¿Por qué la primera frase no constituye leismo? ¿Es un complemento indirecto?


----------



## caniho

sun-and-happiness said:


> ¿Qué significa DPD? ¿Es aconsejable utilizar el complemento directo lo,la y no el indirecto le por hacer la frase más clara? ¿Y estos otros ejemplos de español al teléfono:
> _Le espararé hasta las siete de la tarde._
> _Le esperaré dentro _al del_ aeropuerto._
> _Le veo cerca del ascensor._
> _Le esperaré en el mostrador de facturación._
> _Le esperaré cerca de la entrada._
> _Disculpe que le moleste, sé que está usted muy ocupado._
> _Me permito llamarle a propósito de_
> son leísmos también?



Todos son casos de leísmo.
DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/cabecera.htm


----------



## caniho

sun-and-happiness said:


> ¿Por qué la primera frase no constituye leismo? ¿Es un complemento indirecto?



Efectivamente, su ayuda es el complemento directo.


----------



## Sköll

sun-and-happiness said:


> ¿Por qué la primera frase no constituye leismo? ¿Es un complemento indirecto?


Do you mean _"Me ha pedido que le llame._"? This is leísmo in most cases (de cortesía (you) or otherwise (he)), but some people in Spain may not consider this leísmo if LE is a reference to a man (he). The terminology is a little confusing because sometimes 'leísmo' is used to refer to an error. But, strictly speaking, any use of LE instead of LO is leísmo.

Also, as has been noted above; this does not have to be leísmo. Some people use "llamar" as an intransitive verb. In that case the correct pronoun is LE.


----------



## Veraz

El DPD es el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/).

"Agradecer algo (CD) a alguien (CI)". Es un caso claro de complemento indirecto.


----------



## flljob

sun-and-happiness said:


> ¿Qué significa DPD? ¿Es aconsejable utilizar el complemento directo lo,la y no el indirecto le por hacer la frase más clara? ¿Y estos otros ejemplos de español al teléfono:
> _Le espararé hasta las siete de la tarde._
> _Le esperaré dentro al aeropuerto._
> _Le veo cerca del ascensor._
> _Le esperaré en el mostrador de facturación._
> _Le esperaré cerca de la entrada._
> _Disculpe que le moleste, sé que está usted muy ocupado._
> _Me permito llamarle a propósito de_
> son leísmos también?


 
DPD es Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.

Todos son casos de leísmo. Yo no usaría ninguno así (y no creo que ningún mexicano los use).


----------



## Veraz

flljob said:


> DPD es Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.
> 
> Todos son casos de leísmo. Yo no usaría ninguno así (y no creo que ningún mexicano los use).



Alguno, creo que sí:

"Higinio regresa a la habitación donde, afligida, le espera Beatriz".
Montaño Hurtado, Alfredo _Andanzas del indio Vicente Alonso_ 1995

Escritor natural de Colima, ciudad en la que ha trabajado toda su vida.

"...para que abandonara el país rumbo a Cuba, donde le espera don Fidel..."
Victoria Zepeda, Felipe _La casta divina. Historia de una narcodedocracia_ 1995 

"...Déjeme su teléfono, le llamaré en cuanto los doctores nos digan...".

Velasco Piña, Antonio _Regina_ 1987

Escritor mexicano.

"Simplemente fue el detonador. Espero que no le moleste".

Volpi, Jorge _En busca de Klingsor_ 1999

Escritor natural de Ciudad de México.

No he encontrado casos con "le ve", pero sí con "le observa":

"Genaro da algunos pasos. El padre le observa orgulloso".

Santander, Felipe _Y, el milagro_ 1984

Escritor natural de Monterrey, Nuevo León.

Por otra parte, la construcción "se le ve" es muy abundantísima:

"Al toro se le ve venir, el toro te avisa, el hombre no".

El Proceso 1996

"No lo creo, lo he estado observando, y no se le ve muy contento"

Schmidhuber de la Mora, Guillermo _Fuegos Truncos_ 1985

Según el DPD, este "se le ve" (oraciones impersonales con "se") es "un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo". En países del Cono Sur sería mucho más normal "se lo ve venir", "se lo ve muy contento".


----------



## Veraz

Perdón: "muy abundante", no "muy abundantísima" (me emocioné ).


----------



## flljob

Veraz said:


> Alguno, creo que sí:
> 
> "Higinio regresa a la habitación donde, afligida, le espera Beatriz".
> Montaño Hurtado, Alfredo _Andanzas del indio Vicente Alonso_ 1995 Leísmo que en México, probablemente por influencia española, se considera chido.
> 
> Escritor natural de Colima, ciudad en la que ha trabajado toda su vida.
> 
> "...para que abandonara el país rumbo a Cuba, donde le espera don Fidel..." Mismo caso que el anterior
> Victoria Zepeda, Felipe _La casta divina. Historia de una narcodedocracia_ 1995
> 
> "...Déjeme su teléfono, le llamaré en cuanto los doctores nos digan...". Ya había dicho que en México, cuando te refieres a llamar por teléfono, se usa le. También dije que se considera incorrecto en el DPD.
> 
> Velasco Piña, Antonio _Regina_ 1987
> 
> Escritor mexicano.
> 
> "Simplemente fue el detonador. Espero que no le moleste". Este es un verbo de afección psíquica
> 
> Volpi, Jorge _En busca de Klingsor_ 1999
> 
> Escritor natural de Ciudad de México.
> 
> No he encontrado casos con "le ve", pero sí con "le observa":
> 
> "Genaro da algunos pasos. El padre le observa orgulloso". Otra vez, un caso como el primero. Insisto que este le no se usa en México en forma generalizada. Lo he visto en algunos documentos de tipo legal y se *le* (en Argentina se diría se *lo*) considera de caché, algo chido, pues. Muy probablemente es influencia española.
> 
> Santander, Felipe _Y, el milagro_ 1984
> 
> Escritor natural de Monterrey, Nuevo León.
> 
> Por otra parte, la construcción "se le ve" es muy abundantísima:
> 
> "Al toro se le ve venir, el toro te avisa, el hombre no". En este caso el le es perfecto. Se permite porque es una impersonal. Ejemplo: Se _*le*_ vio frecuentemente por estos rumbos. No se usa cuando es femenino: Se la vio por estos rumbos
> 
> El Proceso 1996
> 
> "No lo creo, lo he estado observando, y no se le ve muy contento" Mismo caso que el anterior.
> 
> Schmidhuber de la Mora, Guillermo _Fuegos Truncos_ 1985
> 
> Según el DPD, este "se le ve" (oraciones impersonales con "se") es "un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo". En países del Cono Sur sería mucho más normal "se lo ve venir", "se lo ve muy contento".


 
Saludos. Insisto en que entre la burocracia se está empezando a usar el le como objeto directo. No es el habla común.


----------



## Veraz

Las citas venían de novelas y periódicos, no de textos burocráticos o legales. Busqué en la base de datos de textos contemporáneos de la RAE, pero se pueden encontrar textos más antiguos en la base diacrónica.

En cualquier caso, las citas se refieren a los mismos casos (salvo para "le observa" y "se le ve") que las frases por las que pregunta sun-and-happiness.


----------



## flljob

Veraz said:


> Las citas venían de novelas y periódicos, no de textos burocráticos o legales. Busqué en la base de datos de textos contemporáneos de la RAE, pero se pueden encontrar textos más antiguos en la base diacrónica.
> 
> En cualquier caso, las citas se refieren a los mismos casos (salvo para "le observa" y "se le ve") que las frases por las que pregunta sun-and-happiness.


 
Habría que verlos. Si has leído a Octavio Paz verás que comete errores garrafales de sintaxis. Un ejemplo*: en un ensayo a todos los objetos directos les antepone la preposición a, sean personas, objetos o animales. Los mexicanos no lo hacemos así.

*Lo puedes leer en _Claudicación en el uso de preposiciones_, García Yebra.
Saludos


----------



## Veraz

No dudo de que sea más habitual decir esas frases con "le" que con "lo" (salvo para llamar por teléfono a alguien, que parece que es mucho más habitual con "le"), solo digo que sí se dan casos.


----------



## Veraz

...y que no son marginales.


----------



## flljob

Veraz said:


> ...y que no son marginales.


 

Los que citas, famosísimos no son. Si acaso Volpi.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Todos estos ejemplos me parecen de "leísmo de cortesía":
 
_(_Alguien_) Me ha pedido que le llame_ (a usted)
_Le llamo_ (a usted) _a propósito de..._
_Le vuelvo a llamar_ (a usted) _ más tarde_ 
_Le espararé_ (a usted)_ hasta las siete de la tarde._
_Le esperaré_ (a usted)_ dentro del aeropuerto._
_Le veo_ (a usted) _cerca del ascensor._
_Le esperaré_ (a usted) _ en el mostrador de facturación._
_Le esperaré_ (a usted) _cerca de la entrada._
_Disculpe que le moleste_ (a usted), _sé que está usted muy ocupado._
_Me permito llamarle_ (a usted)_ a propósito de_

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿También puede haber "leísmo de cortesía" si se refiere a una mujer con que se trata de Ud.?

Le llamo a Ud. (es mujer)


Gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿También puede haber "leísmo de cortesía" si se refiere a una mujer con que se trata de Ud.?

Le llamo a Ud. (es mujer)

¿Depende del país o se usa en todos?

Gracias


----------



## swift

Yo no veo dónde está la cortesía en decirle a una mujer que "le voy a llamar más tarde" en lugar de "la voy a llamar más tarde". Es privarla de su género, tan claro y específico en español.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Pensaba que con el verbo "llamar" se usa el complemento directo, pero puesto que se trata de Ud. y si es un hombre puede usarse "le" para cortesía (Ud.), pero no con una mujer. No estaba seguro.

¿Es así?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Tienes razón. Es un verbo transitivo y debes usar *lo *y *la*. En México, sin embargo, cuando llamas a alguien por teléfono usamos, incorrectamente, el indirecto:
b) Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: «No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); «Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza» (Herrero Ocaso [Esp. 1995]). *No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo,* procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]). *Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.*
(Del DPD)

Saludos


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Cuando es leísmo singular es leísmo, pero aceptado. Si es plural no se acepta.

Le llamé a las 4.
Lo llamé a las 4.
Los llamé a las 4.
Les llamé a las 4.

Es fácil saberlo pasando la oración a pasiva. El lo pasa a ser sujeto.

Él fue llamado a las 4. Lo llamé.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿No se acepta en plural? ¿Se acepta si es para una dama?

Les llamó a Uds.
Le llamé a Ud. (es mujer)

Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola Chocolate.

Me parece que te ahorrarás mucho trabajo si logras entender que el leísmo es un vulgarismo, un vicio del lenguaje, una corrupción del sistema pronominal de la lengua. Usar _le_, _les_ en lugar de  _la_,  _las_ es incorrecto, por mucho que hayan querido justificarlo poniéndole un nombre elegante. No hay cortesía alguna en emplear un pronombre inadecuado cuando existe uno legítimo para cada persona, específico y claramente definido para el femenino, el masculino, el singular y plural.

Históricamente y en la práctica, _usted_ es una forma cortés de dirigirse a otra persona.

Espero que te quede claro.

Un saludo y mucho ánimo.


swift


----------



## Ceci from Spain

Hola!

El verbo llamar al ser usado como telefonear, es *intransitivo*
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=llamar
No es leísmo, porque si es intransitivo, no puede tener complemento directo y por tanto, se debe usar _le_, nunca _lo_ o _la_.

Un saludo


----------



## caniho

Ceci from Spain said:


> Hola!
> 
> El verbo llamar al ser usado como telefonear, es *intransitivo*
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=llamar
> No es leísmo, porque si es intransitivo, no puede tener complemento directo y por tanto, se debe usar _le_, nunca _lo_ o _la_.
> 
> Un saludo



No es así. Lamar es intransitivo cuando significa establecer una comunicación telefónica, esto es, telefonear en sentido intransitivo. Por ejemplo: _el teléfono está roto y no se puede llamar_. Pero cuando significa llamar* a alguien* usando el teléfono, como si usas la voz o una campanilla, es transitivo: _Voy a llamarla a ver si se quiere venir al cine_. Usar le en este caso constituye leísmo.


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:


> No es así. Llamar es intransitivo cuando significa establecer una comunicación telefónica, esto es, telefonear en sentido intransitivo. Por ejemplo: _el teléfono está roto y no se puede llamar_. Pero cuando significa llamar* a alguien* usando el teléfono, como si usas la voz o una campanilla, es transitivo: _Voy a llamarla a ver si se quiere venir al cine_. Usar le en este caso constituye leísmo.



En zonas leístas, lo normal es hacer uso del verbo _llamar_ como intransitivo, como ya dijeron en posts anteriores. Y no se considera erróneo.

La RAE, no obstante, señala que "lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas l_o(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> En zonas leístas, lo normal es hacer uso del verbo _llamar_ como intransitivo, como ya dijeron en posts anteriores. Y no se considera erróneo.
> 
> La RAE, no obstante, señala que "lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas l_o(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar



Dudo mucho que _llámale_ (a María) no se considere incorrecto. ¿Alguna referencia?


----------



## mhp

caniho said:


> Dudo mucho que _llámale_ (a María) no se considere incorrecto. ¿Alguna referencia?



From the link given by *dexterciyo*:No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes  incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba  muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]).​It doesn't matter if Marcel called Juan or María, the pronoun LE is used if the verb is considered to be intransitive. Of course, this is seen as a mistake by those who consider the verb the to be transitive.

There are other verbs in this category: la amaba y le/la temía. (In Spain, mostly LA; in Latin America, mostly LE).


----------



## caniho

mhp said:


> From the link given by *dexterciyo*:No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes  incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba  muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]).​It doesn't matter if Marcel called Juan or María, the pronoun LE is used if the verb is considered to be intransitive. Of course, this is seen as a mistake by those who consider the verb the to be transitive.
> 
> There are other verbs in this category: la amaba y le/la temía. (In Spain, mostly LA; in Latin America, mostly LE).



Sigo sin ver dónde pone que no es incorrecto, como corresponde al uso del dativo para un OD femenino. Lo que sí dice es que el uso 'intransitivo' *no es normal* en ningún territorio del ámbito hispánico y *no es recomendable*. La verdad, no sé que más se le puede pedir al DPD. En cuando al ejemplo que da, el hecho de que esté en masculino a mí sí me parece significativo.


----------



## mhp

caniho said:


> Sigo sin ver dónde pone que no es incorrecto, como corresponde al uso del dativo para un OD femenino. Lo que sí dice es que el uso 'intransitivo' *no es normal* en ningún territorio del ámbito hispánico y no *no es recomendable*. La verdad, no sé que más se le puede pedir al DPD. En cuando al ejemplo que da, el hecho de que esté en masculino a mí sí me parece significativo.



If a verb is considered intransitive, it cannot be used with a direct  object pronoun. That's just a basic grammatical fact.

We must be reading different articles because I don't  see where it says "el uso 'intransitivo' *no es normal* en  ningún territorio del ámbito hispánico". Also, you should note that the  PDP marks incorrect usage by .  If that sign is not present, the usage is considered "correct", even if it is not the recommended usage.


----------



## caniho

mhp said:


> If a verb is considered intransitive, it cannot be used with a direct  object pronoun. That's just a basic grammatical fact.
> 
> We must be reading different articles because I don't  see where it says "el uso 'intransitivo' *no es normal* en  ningún territorio del ámbito hispánico". Also, you should note that the  PDP marks incorrect usage by .  If that sign is not present, the usage is considered "correct", even if it is not the recommended usage.



No puede poner una cruz porque el leísmo de persona másculino no se considera incorrecto. En cuando a lo otro, sí dice que el uso transitivo es general en *todo* el ámbito hispánico. Yo entiendo que algo que no está generalizado en ningún sitio no puede ser 'normal', ni en sentido estadístico ni normativo.


----------



## mhp

caniho said:


> No puede poner una cruz porque el leísmo de persona másculino no se considera incorrecto. En cuando a lo otro, sí dice que el uso transitivo es general en *todo* el ámbito hispánico. Yo entiendo que algo que no está generalizado en ningún sitio no puede ser 'normal', ni en sentido estadístico ni normativo.



I'm sorry, we don't seem to be able to communicate. 

If a verb is considered intransitive, it cannot be used with a direct   object pronoun.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> There are other verbs in this category: la amaba y le/la temía. (In Spain, mostly LA; in Latin America, mostly LE).



¿Generalmente en Latinoamérica se usa leísmo y en España no?

¿En Latinoamérica se puede decir "llámale a María" y en España se dice "llámala a María"?

Gracias


----------



## mhp

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Generalmente en Latinoamérica se usa leísmo y en España no?



Hi ChocolateLover,

No, it is actually the other way around. But some verbs are considered intransitive in certain regions, which then requires the use of the indirect object pronoun. It has really nothing to do with _leísmo_, but it is often discussed in that context. To distinguish this phenomenon from true cases of _leísmo_, some authors call this "_leísmo aparente_" (false _leísmo_).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much



> If a verb is considered intransitive, it cannot be used with a direct  object pronoun. That's just a basic grammatical fact.



Do intransitive verbs always go with indirect objects and transitive verbs go with direct object pronouns?

Lo vi.=I saw it/him.
Le enseñé/di clases.=I taught him.

Thanks


----------



## mhp

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Do intransitive verbs always go with indirect objects and transitive verbs go with direct object pronouns?
> 
> Lo vi.=I saw it/him.
> Le enseñé/di clases.=I taught him.
> 
> Thanks



Both _ver _and _enseñar _are transitive verbs. _Ver _takes one direct object, which can be a person. _Enseñar _takes a direct object, the thing that is taught, which can be implicit, and an optional indirect object, which is the person who is taught.

But you are right that intransitive verbs can only take indirect objects. An example of an intransitive verb is "gustar": le gustas tú (a María; she likes you).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

That makes sense  

Regards


----------



## caniho

mhp said:


> I'm sorry, we don't seem to be able to communicate.
> 
> If a verb is considered intransitive, it cannot be used with a direct   object pronoun.



And I'm saying that _llamarle a ella_ is wrong according to the RAE, whether it is true leismo (transitive use) or false leismo (intransitive use). Otherwise they would't tag that usage as not to be recommended (false leismo) or solecism (true leismo) . I hope that Ceci understands this now.

Regards.


----------



## dexterciyo

Se están mezclando cosas aquí. Estamos hablando del verbo *llamar* (y no de otro), que tiene un uso especial en las diversas variantes del español. 

El verbo _llamar_ se puede considerar *transitivo* como *intransitivo*. Por lo tanto, tanto _llamar*le* a ella_ como _llamar*la* a ella_ serían correctos. No obstante, la RAE recalca que lo normal y recomendable es hacer uso del verbo _llamar_ como transitivo. Por lo tanto, prefiere la construcción _llamar*la* a ella_.

Es evidente que todo ello no implica que se considere erróneo el verbo _llamar_ como intransitivo, pues en zonas leístas, como ya dice la RAE, es lo habitual.

Más información: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar

Y léanlo con lupa.


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> Se están mezclando cosas aquí. Estamos hablando del verbo *llamar* (y no de otro), que tiene un uso especial en las diversas variantes del español.
> 
> El verbo _llamar_ se puede considerar *transitivo* como *intransitivo*. Por lo tanto, tanto _llamar*le* a ella_ como _llamar*la* a ella_ serían correctos. No obstante, la RAE recalca que lo normal y recomendable es hacer uso del verbo _llamar_ como transitivo. Por lo tanto, prefiere la construcción _llamar*la* a ella_.
> 
> Es evidente que todo ello no implica que se considere erróneo el verbo _llamar_ como intransitivo, pues en zonas leístas, como ya dice la RAE, es lo habitual.
> 
> Más información: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar
> 
> Y léanlo con lupa.



No dice que ese uso intransitivo sea habitual en zonas leístas. Dice que se puede encontrar incluso en zonas no leístas, y esta es la prueba de que el fenómeno existe. En zonas leístas no es fácil diferenciar el uso intransitivo del leísmo general. En fin, parece mentira que se pueda discutir tanto sobre lo que dice un párrafo tan pequeño.


----------



## Peterdg

Coincido con mhp y dexterciyo. Decir que algo es "normal y recomendable" no significa que la otra opción sea erronea.


----------



## mhp

To summarize:

Try using "A Juan lo llamó por teléfono" and "A María la llamó por teléfono"; the advice is mostly directed at people who are learning the language.

But, if you see a native speaker saying "A María le llamó por teléfono," don't assume superior knowledge by correcting them. They are probably using the verb intransitively.


----------



## caniho

mhp said:


> To summarize:
> 
> Try using "A Juan lo llamó por teléfono" and "A María la llamó por teléfono"; the advice is mostly directed at people who are learning the language.
> 
> But, if you see a native speaker saying "A María le llamó por teléfono," don't assume superior knowledge by correcting them. They are probably using the verb intransitively.



Actually, I think it's a good idea for a learner to never correct a native speaker, even it they are using the verb transitively and are just leístas.


----------



## mhp

caniho said:


> Actually, I think it's a good idea for a learner to never correct a native speaker, even it they are using the verb transitively and are just leístas.



Agreed. This can also be said for one native speaker correcting another one.


----------



## chileno

sun-and-happiness said:


> _Me ha pedido que le llame._
> _Le agredezco su ayuda._
> _He dejado un mensaje en el que pedía que le volvieran a llamar. _
> _Le llamo a propósito de..._
> _Le vuelvo a llamar más tarde._
> No estoy segura de la primera frase, pero las otras creo que los "le" utilizado son leísmos de cortesia. Si no es así, muchas gracias de corregirme.



En Chile, si estoy hablando con alguna persona puedo decir:"Me ha pedido que la/lo llame"

Si me estoy dirigiendo a la persona que pidió que la/lo llame puedo decir:

Me ha pedido que la/lo llame (muy cortés)

Pero si quiero ser extra cortés y deferente puedo decir:

Me pedido que le llame. 

¿A eso se refieren con "leísmo"?

Yo solo lo veo como educación.

Otra cosa es, por ejemplo en Chile, que hayan personas que dicen "le voy a pegarle" y eso constituiría para mí un caso de leísmo


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> Otra cosa es, por ejemplo en Chile, que hayan personas que dicen "le voy a pegarle" y eso constituiría para mí un caso de leísmo


No, no. "Pegar" es un poco especial. Siempre va on objeto *in*directo de persona.

Véase en el DPD.


> *pegar(se). **1.* Cuando significa ‘dar [un golpe o una serie de ellos] a alguien’, es transitivo; además del complemento directo, lleva un complemento indirecto de persona: _«Se volvió el ex boxeador hacia Charo y le pegó dos bofetadas que la tiraron al suelo»_ (VqzMontalbán _Soledad _[Esp. 1977]). A menudo se omite el complemento directo, por quedar implícito o sobrentendido; en ese caso, *el complemento de persona*, en la lengua culta de la mayor parte del ámbito hispánico, sigue considerándose *indirecto* ...


----------



## mhp

Peterdg said:


> No, no. "Pegar" es un poco especial. Siempre va on objeto *in*directo de persona.
> 
> Véase en el DPD.



I think you missed the joke: "le voy a pegarle" is "_leísmo_" because it has too many LEs; interpreting the word _leísmo _like _muchísimo_. Get it?

Edit: However, I don't think the n in "que hayan personas que dicen" was intended as a joke.


----------



## Peterdg

mhp said:


> I think you missed the joke: "le voy a pegarle" is "_leísmo_" because it has to many LEs; interpreting the word _leísmo _like _muchísimo_. Get it?


It's still too early to understand jokes that actually require me to think (not even sure that I would have caught it later.)

Anyway, other people may miss it too. It's a common less known "feature" of pegar and in the heat of the "leísmo" battle, people might come to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## chileno

mhp said:


> I think you missed the joke: "le voy a pegarle" is "_leísmo_" because it has too many LEs; interpreting the word _leísmo _like _muchísimo_. Get it?
> 
> Edit: However, I don't think the n in "que hayan personas que dicen" was intended as a joke.



Correct on both counts. 

Unfortunately it is a bad habit that "hayan", I do not know my own grammar.


----------

